
The Pretend Gardener: Student Discovers Hidden Life of Renaissance Spy - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/dec/26/cambridge-student-discovers-hidden-life-renaissance-spy
======
sfifs
This piece is remarkably light on facts and almost entirely speculation.

The whole argument seems to be - we haven't found much evidence of his work,
ergo he must be a spy.

~~~
joshuaheard
I was hoping for some sort of code in his drawings.

------
jgill
I could not help but think that if The Economist wrote an article about the
same topic that the title would have included the pun "The Secret Gardner."

------
digi_owl
Nobody suspects the gardner, or the cleaning staff...

~~~
Nadya
I disagree. There is a reason it is called an "evil maid" attack.

